# Just got mine done



## tipplerloft (Jul 13, 2008)

Not much but its a start. I started thinking up the idea of getting back into Pigeons and building a loft last year but then we purchased our first home so it got put on hold. Rite now it houses 4 Ring Neck Doves but I think I will use it for my breeder Tipplers in the future. 
The Tippler Loft home of NCTC


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

nice little loft you built there
thanx for sharing the pic


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 6, 2007)

I can see from now that you will build something larger in few months... That's always the case...Nice stting you got there, plenty of yard for the birds to roam around...


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Pegasus said:


> I can see from now that you will build something larger in few months... That's always the case...Nice stting you got there, plenty of yard for the birds to roam around...


I agree with pegasus...you will definitely be building a larger loft. I built my loft about a month ago and I'm in the process of building a breeding cage now. Lol.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

I agree a few yrs ago my loft was 4ft by 6ft, then i added on then built another. Now my loft is 10ft by 18ft with 4 sections and over 70 birds. the wife says i got carie away...lol
Dave


----------



## tipplerloft (Jul 13, 2008)

Yes there will be a larger loft built. the fence you see running behind the loft is 178' long and I plan to take it all lol. This loft I build is for my 4 Ring Neck Doves. I plan on building a Tippler loft next and eventually move the doves and use this loft for breeders. Its kind of funny but I have had the Doves for months now and nothing but 2 hours after I put them in this loft one of them dropped an egg. I hope to see another egg in there tonight when I get home.


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 6, 2007)

tipplerloft said:


> Yes there will be a larger loft built. the fence you see running behind the loft is 178' long and I plan to take it all lol. This loft I build is for my 4 Ring Neck Doves. I plan on building a Tippler loft next and eventually move the doves and use this loft for breeders. Its kind of funny but I have had the Doves for months now and nothing but 2 hours after I put them in this loft one of them dropped an egg. I hope to see another egg in there tonight when I get home.


178' long of loft?  I can't wait to see that size...That's about ¾ of a block in Manhattan...AWESOME dude...You can have about 10,000 birds in that loft...You'll be in Guiness...


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Pegasus said:


> 178' long of loft?  I can't wait to see that size...That's about ¾ of a block in Manhattan...AWESOME dude...You can have about 10,000 birds in that loft...You'll be in Guiness...


LOL......


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

That is how it starts with us guys, first the tricycle, then the bike, then the car, then the house, at last comes marrage, then back to the dog/bird house. Welcome to the club!!!LOL


----------



## tipplerloft (Jul 13, 2008)

Yeh I don't think they will have a problem finding a place to roam. Here is the view they see from the loft.











Pegasus said:


> I can see from now that you will build something larger in few months... That's always the case...Nice stting you got there, plenty of yard for the birds to roam around...


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Tippler - That's a nice big yard you have. How will your neighbors feel about all the birds ?


----------



## tipplerloft (Jul 13, 2008)

Well technically I am doing nothing wrong. My city has no law about farm animals. The house directly behind me belongs to the local church pastor. He questioned me when I was building the loft and I told him it was for my Doves. He said and I quote "Its nice to finally see someone getting use out of all that room" Apparently the last owners just ignored the back 40 "as I call it" I am taking full advantage of it. The lofts are not the only project going on. We are also very well planting the entire yard so it will have a lot of appeal when its done. I doubt you will even notice the lofts with all the exotic plants and free roaming tortoises. Here are some more taken earlier this year.


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

man thats one NICE layout you have there
im jealous


----------



## tipplerloft (Jul 13, 2008)

Thanks. The pictures really don't do it justice though. It really is a lot bigger than it looks. Its a half acre total.


----------



## tipplerloft (Jul 13, 2008)

Removed the screen today and replaced it with chicken wire. A lot more atractive for me and safe for the birds I think. I also added another door near the bottom. This was to feed the birds but I figured I would one up myself and atach another cage for sun bathing and bathing in general. Well here it is.
NCTC


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

You're going to want to cover your loft with 1/4 inch hardware cloth to make it predator safe. The chicken wire just isn't safe.
Also, I would secure some boards over the wire on the sides of the loft to keep raccoons from pulling it away from the sides of the loft.
Personally, I would have the loft closer to to house to make it easier to keep an eye on the birds. Also, you could hear better if something was trying to get in to the loft.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2009)

I agree if you have raccoons in your area they are gonna have a hayday with your birds  they will reach right in and pull your birds thru the wire if they can and if they got that bungee corded cage off the side they would crawl right in thru that side door ..better to know now then when its to late


----------



## tipplerloft (Jul 13, 2008)

Im not to horably worried about anything like that. We occasionally get a cat in the yard but not in the "back 40" The dog dose a great job of keeping critters out and he just loves the birds. The only thing I have found back there thus far are 2 small Garter Snakes and they are more than welcome. For those that have not noticed I am huge on snakes 
Foot Hill Reptiles
As far as keeping an eye on them the whole area is already incorporated into our main security system. One bit of movement and the cameras kick on and alert me to said movement. As I said though the dog dose a great job. The only video I ever get is of him setting the cameras off while he makes his rounds lol. 
Im a BADDDD MAANNN!


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 6, 2007)

Alright *Tipplerloft*, you have to build a bigger loft, forget  the small one...You can build a loft like the one they have in Belgium, England or Germany...

 Plenty of room like that means "You have to use it"...But I'm serious you have a big backyard to build your loft like every members loft in PT...One of the best loft...I just wish I have a room like that...I'll probably build a higher loft or maybe longer...


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Yeah i know dogs, and i am not going into your YARD! that Pup has the look of doing his/her Job!!!!! Dave


----------



## tipplerloft (Jul 13, 2008)

Actually he is the biggest sweetheart in the world but he will and dose protect our assets. If he knows you he will lick your face all day, if he finds you in the yard unwelcome and dose not know you then I hope to god you have good medical insurance and a cell phone to call for help because he will take care of business lol. 

Pegasus, I am going to start the planing stage soon. This loft is for my doves only. My Tippler Loft will be next to this one and much much bigger. I will post pictures as I progress. I will more than likely not Build it as one huge loft but rather in ever expanding sections. We have been working on a club for a while now NCTC My property may just be the perfect area to fly so I will have to start moving a little faster on this.


----------

